# Water Temps?



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

When can we expect the water to warm in the bays to 70 degrees?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The way it's looking, probably early April.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> The way it's looking, probably early April.


X2 to the middle of april


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

I caught my first bunch of livebait march 30th last year hopefully it wont be much longer


----------



## Buckshot41 (Apr 1, 2013)

dwalk said:


> When can we expect the water to warm in the bays to 70 degrees?



Right now it's about 60-65, last weeks cold snap we had lowered it down again! But it's looking good this week I would think our water temp should start to look good! We should be clear of cold fronts! I'm with ya, can't wait for the flats to warm up to 70's good times!! Good luck brother


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Kill the Messenger....I Mean the Groundhog*

Seems that this week is not going to be the burner that we thought, unless something changes drastically. Prediction now is for a lot of North winds and nights, at the end of the week, around 51 F. Will warm weather (water) never arrive? It may not be six more weeks of Winter but this is the coolest Spring I can remember since the early 90s; other than the week of high 40s and low 50s in Miami about four years ago. This sucks.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

^^True, but we were wearing shorts in December and Feb.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

water temp was 68 tonight by the 3mb


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

saltbomb said:


> I caught my first bunch of livebait march 30th last year hopefully it wont be much longer



Nice LY's dude. best bait ever created.


----------



## rnovakwvu (Feb 25, 2013)

Water temp has risen 2 degrees each of the past two days but some storms are coming in tomorrow. Hopefully early next week we should start seeing a good rise.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Seen huge schools of lys in the bay yesterday with trout feeding under them.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Apr 3, 2013)

saltbomb said:


> I caught my first bunch of livebait march 30th last year hopefully it wont be much longer



looks like fun..... geee I need to head to the panhandle !!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*You shoulda been here next week*

Next week is going to be awesome. A full week of Southeast winds. It is going to be so ON. To heck with Winter. The hunting season so hot that you could wear your Speedo (if you owned one) and the first of fishing season/turkey season like the frozen tundra. Climate change indeed.


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

When do the grasses start coming back?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I'd like to know that too, esp the flats around hwy 90 between pcola and pace


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

This past Sunday, it was 68.2°F at Middle Bay Light in Mobile Bay. Almost there...


----------

